# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  روال بوت در آرم 9

## shahin bahari

سلام به همه
از دوستانی که با برد مینی 2440 کار کردند یا اطلاعاتی دارند یه کمکی میخوام.
یه کم راهنمایی در رابطه با این میکرو میخواستم. منظورم کار با سیستم عامل و  لینوکس و این حرفها نیست. فعلا میخوام حالت های بوت شدن و برنامه نوشتن  براش بدون سیستم عامل و این ها رو بدونم. یعنی بدون برنامه بایوسی که به  صورت دیفالت روش هست شروع به کار کنیم و بوت لودر ها رو خودمون نصب  کنیم.....
میخوام همه کار ها هم فقط روی نند فلشش انجام بشه.
دوستان اگه میتونند راهنمایی کنند و یا منابع معرفی کنند( منابعی که پیدا کردم همه با همون برنامه بایوس بود)
در اصل من یه برد دیگه دارم که همین میکرو روی اون هست و یه کم کمک نیاز دارم سر راه اندازیش.
اگر منابعی هم در مورد میکرو های دیگه ارم 9 مثل at91sam9260-9261 یا..... داشتید هم بزارید لطفا.
ممنون از همه.

----------


## shahin bahari

کسی این قسمت انجمن نیست؟!

----------


## Felony

من قبلا با این برد زیاد کار کردم ولی شما سوال خاصی نپرسیدید که نیاز به توضیح یا تجربه خاصی داشته باشه ، کافی بود عبارت " ARM 9 BootLoader "  رو گوگل کنید تا صدها نمونه Boot Loader  و مقاله پیدا کنید : 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient...w=1280&bih=909

----------


## shahin bahari

حق با شماست.خیلی کلی من پرسیدم.
برای قدم اول میخوام یه پروژه با کامپایلر هایی مثل keil بسازم و بتونم مثل میکرو های سری قدیمی تر باهاش کار کنم.
برای این کار فایلی که کامپایلر برام میساخت رو توی ادرسی که بوت لودر بهش اشاره میکرد( بعد از ریختن فایل های بوت لودر) میریختم اما اون طور که انتظار داشتم نشد. تمام این روتین رو من روی میکرو 9261 به خاطر اینکه بیشتر باهاش آشنا بودم انجام دادم- first boot رو با bootstrap و بوت لودر رو با u-boot ایجاد میکردم.برای میکرو 2440 هم که یه کم گشتم همه آموزش ها به فایل بایوسی که روش هست میرسید.من یه جای کار رو اشتباه انجام میدم واسه همین دنبال یه منبع جامع هستم  که روال کار رو یکم توضیح بده.
راستی یه مورد دیگه! تو یه جا دیدم که گفته بود اگه فایل برنامه رو روی sd-ram بریزیم ,تا زمانی که برد رو خاموش نکنیم برنامه روش ایجاد میشه. این حرف با نوشته های روی دیتا شیت همخونی داره اما تو عمل اینجوری نمیشه.
مرسی از وقتی که گزاشتید.

----------

